# Dixieland & Nina's 80's Rock Battle



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I will begin linking 3 videos that represent 80's rock to me.
Dixieland will follow. Ultimate goal, 80's rock thread for all interested members. Fell free to post your own. Judge each members collection, make your vote and own entry. Winner of Rock Battle gets 2 weeks all expenses paid cruise around the universe brought to you by Gemini , presented by Ruby Rap.






First Crate Dig - NinaThePitbull ( Oscar )

Start off with AC/DC, what's eighties rock without electricity. Formed in 73' yet a decade later still going strong. I figured this song fits the scheme of what's to follow.

For Those About To Rock 1986





gotta bring in Axl ( pre-dreadlocks), amazing voice, amazing range. 








GNR - Sweet Child O ' Mine - 1987





Maybe I should have started with 1980's Ozzy


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LMAO - I love that movie... Chicken Goood





















Some of the songs aren't 80's but the bands were around then


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

you took my next dig.... Metallica One...argh!!!
masterpiece though.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

These songs represent the 80's rock N roll to me, all different styles, i would have selected ozzy, metallica etc.. but I consider them Metal.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome picks McLeod, I specifically remember for some reason Blondie's Call Me being released in 1980...just in time
awesome. This is what I wanted people posting what 80's rock was to them. 
Lex, When the Doves Cry was an all time fave well. Never really got into Boston, gonna play them today and check them out, see what I missed. Let's Rock this thread, show me 80's rock people.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Wanted to put in *THUNDERSTRUCK - AC/DC* but it was released in 1990.

Wanted to put in *Another Brick In The Wall* ...but 1979.

So here's my second dig.
...look at what I pulled out. Hysteria - 1987


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oo i like this thread....

Motley Crue-Smoking in the Boys Room(1984) i cant find the original





Cliff Burton's Bass solo(Cliff em all)not sure of the exact year





Anthrax Caught in a Mosh 1987


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

And the GREATEST of the them ALL





Bob Segar




For you chevy fans





I think this is a late 70's early 80's song BlackFoot - Highway song


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> you took my next dig.... Metallica One...argh!!!
> masterpiece though.


Mwahahaa-ha that's what you get for hijacking my thread hehehe  J/P



Mcleod15 said:


> YouTube - Eruption Guitar Solo--Eddie Van Halen
> 
> YouTube - ZZ Top - Legs (Official Video)
> 
> ...


Awesome picks^^^ There are a ton of good picks on this thread.

I'm liking it :woof:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

heres a few more of my favorites
1989 Skid Row




1980 MotorHead




and i love love this song 1989 LA Guns


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> heres a few more of my favorites
> 1989 Skid Row
> YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You
> 1980 MotorHead
> ...


lemmy is sick, he always sings with mic sky high
Can't forget this one


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Lex, I have the most awesome memory for *smoking in the boy's room. * Thanks for sharing...
McLeod, your contributing good stuff.
Dixieland, we need your contributions, I can't wait to see what's in your crate. I'm ready to rock !


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Mcleod:
I was just about to post 18 and Life...lol, you beat me to it. Thanks for the Dimebag solo.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't think this qualifys as being old enough...but here is a favorite or mine...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shazzam - 80's











My personal Fave!!:woof::woof:














Nina - boys bathroom I'm confuzzled??


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I like talkin music











Ballads Anyone
Tawny Kitaen is a bomb shell.




















Okay I'm done for now, I don't want to keep posting, I let others go now.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I love talkin music also...heres another fave of mine...but still not from the 80's...feel free to boot me from the thread if needed lol...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah this song is about me


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow Some good tunes there but here are mine:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Love the george thoroughgood.
great pix people. Dixie...help us out!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Alright.Sorry it took so long for me to get back into the swing of things.I have a few I can think of off of the top of my head.And then there's some that ya'll have already covered.
Now I just need to figure out how to post 3 in one post......


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok Oscar,here's my first pick:





I'll be right back for my second one


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

When you first mentioned this thread I was so thinking GNR Sweet Child O Mine.But you stole that as my second song.
So here's mine:





Back with #3 in a sec.....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It's so hard to just pick 3 to start with.I had a dozen songs at least running through my mind.But I'll pick this as my #3 and hope that none of my other ones get picked:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I figured I'd play catch up and throw another one in here:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok guys here you go this song is always dedicated to me every time my moms band plays it they even put my name in it  They sing "Krystal's a reefer headed woman" instead of "I got a reefer headed woman" Love ya momma  My mom dedicated it to me She always says got to drink so much Jager just to get just to get half as high. lol I'm super special Momma's band sings about me and no one else. I'm the only one they sing a song about  Enjoy guys this is *MY* song


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Dixie, you pickes everything that almost made my list. Was Back in Black 80's, gonna have to check, although there are a few vids here from late 70's or early 90's...its all good though. sorry ive been busy a few days myself, now Im back to rock!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is a great thread you guys for real


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Dixie, you pickes everything that almost made my list. Was Back in Black 80's, gonna have to check, although there are a few vids here from late 70's or early 90's...its all good though. sorry ive been busy a few days myself, now Im back to rock!


Back in Black was 1980


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's another good one


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm gonna add metal to this too.I'm not too sure on the date of this one.It may be 1990.I need to check.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Gotta add hair bands into the mix


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love me some WASP


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

keep em coming, rockin round and round right now...lol. i thought back in black was 79', im guessing your right. lotta good stuff in 79'-80'.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You can't have an 80's rock battle without including this song


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I LOVE Steve Perry!He has to be one of my favorite singers of all time!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

These guys are in my top 5 of favorite southern rock bands


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok I'll stop here for now and let you play catch up


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Since I've seen some metal bands posted here we go.































Good Solo


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Darn it!Some of those were in my library of songs to post in this thread.

I didn't know if I should go all full blown metal up in here.But what the heck,I'll see what I can come up with next.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Darn it!Some of those were in my library of songs to post in this thread.
> 
> I didn't know if I should go all full blown metal up in here.But what the heck,I'll see what I can come up with next.


you so should we love metal  :woof::woof:

This is an awesome thread guys.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dixieland said:


> YouTube - Dire Straits/Money For Nothing
> You can't have an 80's rock battle without including this song


you cant have any music video battle either, i was very yound but remember this song being played to death in the early MTV years when they played the same 20 songs over and over... lol.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I was going to put in Danzig Mother, but its not 80's, but glad you did, always loved that song. that would be in my top 25 rock songs i love. maybe others wouldnt put it in best of all time or most influential, but it made me bang my head, i love it.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dixieland said:


> YouTube - (You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party)
> 
> Ok I'll stop here for now and let you play catch up


catch up how??? your killing me... great selection, i knew youd come through and help make an awesome music thread.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Darn it!Some of those were in my library of songs to post in this thread.
> 
> I didn't know if I should go all full blown metal up in here.But what the heck,I'll see what I can come up with next.


Sorry about that I got carried away 



NinaThePitbull said:


> I was going to put in Danzig Mother, but its not 80's, but glad you did, always loved that song. that would be in my top 25 rock songs i love. maybe others wouldnt put it in best of all time or most influential, but it made me bang my head, i love it.


Yeah I forgot when that danzig song came out, BTW have you seen that video were Danzig dude gets knocked out.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Sorry about that I got carried away
> 
> Yeah I forgot when that danzig song came out, BTW have you seen that video were Danzig dude gets knocked out.


...yeah. that was a str8 up knockout. he pushed dude, dude hit back, danzig fell.
wasnt a sucker punch like Danzigs entourage was claiming. I dont see the point in pushing a man when its at a point of physical confrontation. Strike hard, and move out. Oh well, Im a peace lover anyhoo.

Other than Misfits, I basically consider him a one hit wonder, which isnt so bad if your one hit is something like "Mother"


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> catch up how??? your killing me... great selection, i knew youd come through and help make an awesome music thread.


catch up as in I thought we were taking turns posting


Mcleod15 said:


> Sorry about that I got carried away


no need to apologize.By all means,post more!


NinaThePitbull said:


> ...yeah. that was a str8 up knockout. he pushed dude, dude hit back, danzig fell.
> wasnt a sucker punch like Danzigs entourage was claiming. I dont see the point in pushing a man when its at a point of physical confrontation. Strike hard, and move out. Oh well, Im a peace lover anyhoo.
> 
> Other than Misfits, I basically consider him a one hit wonder, which isnt so bad if your one hit is something like "Mother"
> ...


That was funny.I loved it!Mr Danzig,you just got knocked the f*** out!HAHAA


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dixieland said:


> catch up as in I thought we were taking turns posting
> 
> no need to apologize.By all means,post more!
> 
> That was funny.I loved it!Mr Danzig,you just got knocked the f*** out!HAHAA


remember how huge he looked in Mother video....

didnt realize till yesterday, he's 5'3" !!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to have a crush on him growing up because of the mother video.
I thought he looked huge muscle wise in the video,but not huge length wise.He always looked kinda short to me.But I didn't know he was that darn short.He's the same height as I am.Now that's too short for a man!
Sorry to all the short men out there.No offense meant :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

As if I didn't have enough to do, now I am killing time listening to all these great songs from back in the day~ THANKS all Ya'll AWESOME VIDEOS... these are all bringing fond memories of days of old.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Shoot what do you mean memories?!I still listen to all this stuff now.I was just jamming to my Skid Row cd in the car the other day.WASP too!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Songs were released in the 86 video but the video was from 2005 and 07


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This ones a good Testament song. Have you heard their newer one yet?More then meets the eye?Very good!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my favorite Anthrax song


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

dixieland said:


> YouTube - Testament-Trial by fire
> 
> This ones a good Testament song. Have you heard their newer one yet?More then meets the eye?Very good!


Yeah I got that album pretty good stuff. I like Henchmans Ride


----------

